# SkinIt.com



## jfriddell (Jun 14, 2009)

Just received my Skin from *SkinIt.com* and love it! I wanted ladybugs and could not find any, so I designed my own!

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I like it! (Now I want one with pumpkins.)


----------



## krissynae (Feb 21, 2009)

very cute.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

A bit different, but cool.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I like it, looks very cute


----------



## darkmannn (Nov 23, 2009)

cute


----------

